# So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

I will shortly be leaving ASF, temporarily I would hope, for 6 months, should Joe Blow allow me back.

I have found religion and am moving to Germany to enter a Nunnery.

This will occur on June 30th, as I do like to sort out my tax affairs once every 10 years.

I have found a dream job as a gardener in said Nunnery which is dedicated to attracting new members.

I am looking forward to the peace and contemplation that will be offered.

The 4th Mrs Gumnut is not happy.

I will post less and less, to tidy up existing posts, before the end of June,  and promise I will not start any new ones.

I wish you all well and look forward to engaging with you all around Christmas.

You are all without exception a good bunch, and even though at times I may disagree with you, you do care.

gg


----------



## basilio (10 June 2012)

Have fun and please take care with the Nuns.  We don't want to see too many more virgin births do we.. ?

And maybe you'll take a little trip along The Way while in Europe?

Cheers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Way_of_St._James


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

basilio said:


> Have fun and please take care with the Nuns.  We don't want to see too many more virgin births do we.. ?
> 
> And maybe you'll take a little trip along The Way while in Europe?
> 
> ...




Thanks basilio,

I will be on the camino in December.

gg


----------



## sval62 (10 June 2012)

Come on Numnut,sorry Gumnut tell the truth,you will be a guest of Her Royal Highness doing time for
for unpaid fines for not wearing a helmet,child support arrears for Mrs Gumnut the 3rd.
Stay safe and remember do not pick up soap.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

sval62 said:


> Come on Numnut,sorry Gumnut tell the truth,you will be a guest of Her Royal Highness doing time for
> for unpaid fines for not wearing a helmet,child support arrears for Mrs Gumnut the 3rd.
> Stay safe and remember do not pick up soap.




Thanks sval62,

I shall sachay through Amsterdam sans helmet and indulge in such delights as freedom.

I have always advised my fellow guests in Stuart Creek Correctional Centre to pick up the soap as if one were greeting the Queen.

All the Mrs Gumnuts are well provided, 1 to 4., though the fourth does not yet realise it.

gg


----------



## numbercruncher (10 June 2012)

All the best Garpal -

If all else fail just burn your documents and ask for asylum 

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

numbercruncher said:


> All the best Garpal -
> 
> If all else fail just burn your documents and ask for asylum
> 
> Cheers




And Peace be with you too NC.

I have luckily, paperwork attesting my citizenship and devotion to all of the Stans, so it will be a matter of merely burn one, burn all. 

gg


----------



## johenmo (10 June 2012)

Have the best time possible whilst on sabbatical.  Don't buy a small European country whilst there, even if they are cheap.
cheers


----------



## joea (10 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will shortly be leaving ASF, temporarily I would hope, for 6 months, should Joe Blow allow me back.
> 
> I have found religion and am moving to Germany to enter a Nunnery.
> gg




GG
Best of luck.
But I understand you will be going to Germany via Canberra, where you will be compiling some sound policy's for the politicians before you leave our shores.
joea.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

johenmo said:


> Have the best time possible whilst on sabbatical.  Don't buy a small European country whilst there, even if they are cheap.
> cheers




Thanks mate,

Entities associated with Manny Cassimatis have tried to sell me Greece. I jest.

Stay well mate.

gg


----------



## qldfrog (10 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Entities associated with Manny Cassimatis have tried to sell me Greece. I jest.
> 
> ...



+1 Enjoy your break


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

joea said:


> GG
> Best of luck.
> But I understand you will be going to Germany via Canberra, where you will be compiling some sound policy's for the politicians before you leave our shores.
> joea.




Thanks joea,

I will not be on the internets, as I will be gardening and keeping the nuns safe. I have advised  Tony, Joe and Julie as to the proper course once in Government.

Not that they need any advice, it's pretty obvious.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

qldfrog said:


> +1 Enjoy your break




Thanks frog, 

Stay well, see you in Dec.

gg


----------



## Macquack (10 June 2012)

I would say that, I would not be the only member of ASF who would like to actually meet GG in person to see where the jest ends and the real man starts.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

Macquack said:


> I would say that, I would not be the only member of ASF who would like to actually meet GG in person to see where the jest ends and the real man starts.
> 
> Good luck to you.




Thanks Mac,

I very much enjoy your posts and wish you well this year. I may write a book in the nunnery, if I am allowed time, and if I can get cartridges for my Montblanc. Being in Germany this should be a whiz, but then one is dealing with nuns.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (10 June 2012)

I certainly hope you're joking gg

Without you ASF will instantly change from brilliant colour to black and white.

The only good to come of this is that I will find solace in fine spirits and drink your good health.

Bon Voyage, it wont be the same around here........Vale bene


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I certainly hope you're joking gg
> 
> Without you ASF will instantly change from brilliant colour to black and white.
> 
> ...




Thanks Burnsie,

As Macarthur said, I shall return, as long as Joe lets me back in.

I was worried about you for a while, but you have shaken off the ABC virus known as St.Leftist Dance, and you now twirl with normal folk such as I.

Keep up your incisive posts and I will keep you in my prayers.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (10 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks Burnsie,
> 
> As Macarthur said, I shall return, as long as Joe lets me back in.
> 
> ...




Take care mate


----------



## Joe Blow (10 June 2012)

Enjoy your sabbatical GG! ASF isn't going anywhere and you're welcome to return whenever you like.

All the best!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

Thanks Joe,

ASF is the best Stock Forum in Australia and I feel privileged to be a member, even though I have never won the stock competition !

Keep up the good work Joe.

Encourage your members to go back through old posts, there is much gold there, particularly in the stock and trading/systems threads.

I shall soon be 12 months without an infraction.

Is this a record?

See you in December.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (10 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF is the best Stock Forum in Australia and I feel privileged to be a member, even though I have never won the stock competition !




Many thanks for the kind words GG! Be sure to practise some meditation while you're on your break. This may help with your competition selections upon your return.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Encourage your members to go back through old posts, there is much gold there, particularly in the stock and trading/systems threads.




Indeed there is. 18,500 threads filled with nuggets of wisdom, just waiting to be discovered. 



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I shall soon be 12 months without an infraction.
> 
> Is this a record?




Can't say for sure. Quite possibly.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> See you in December.




See you then. Take care!


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2012)

Have a great trip GG, maybe you will bump into nun the wiser. 
Anyway I will have to delay my trip to the Cape untill you return.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

Thanks spt,

Nun is responsible for a tip to me me on a stock, which has been the worst investment I have ever made. I understand he is banned from ASF, but should I encounter a more than acceptably hairy nun with a WA twang, I shall biff him.

Stay well mate, and keep up the good posts.

gg


----------



## hja (10 June 2012)

I'm just wondering what a Garpal is and what kind of metaphor nunnery is; I'm guessing the latter is a place of isolation for some kind of remedial treatment, and is away from modern comforts and internet.

Anyway I've had fun reading your posts so enjoy the time away.


----------



## sails (10 June 2012)

All the best, GG, to where ever  you are really off to...

Your posts will be missed - you so often bring a smile when trying to work out where truth and fantasy meet.   You have become an icon here at ASF and will be good to have you back at the end of the year.

Take care...


----------



## Julia (10 June 2012)

sails said:


> All the best, GG, to where ever  you are really off to...
> 
> Your posts will be missed - you so often bring a smile when trying to work out where truth and fantasy meet.   You have become an icon here at ASF and will be good to have you back at the end of the year.
> 
> Take care...



Sums it up well for me also.
Mind you, gg, you are such a stirrer.  This may be just another red herring.


----------



## Tink (11 June 2012)

Agree Sails and Julia.

Have a wonderful trip GG, and stay safe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

hja said:


> I'm just wondering what a Garpal is and what kind of metaphor nunnery is; I'm guessing the latter is a place of isolation for some kind of remedial treatment, and is away from modern comforts and internet.
> 
> Anyway I've had fun reading your posts so enjoy the time away.




You now have me wondering what a garpal is as well. I did a search on google and it keeps coming back to a shonky law firm and trolley service in Waziristan and Canberra. As to isolation, yes I will be away from the internet and comforts for some of the time. Stay happy and well, hja .

gg


----------



## tech/a (11 June 2012)

AHHH

I suspect you've been busted!
And at Her Majesty's pleasure.

Enjoy,


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

sails said:


> All the best, GG, to where ever  you are really off to...
> 
> Your posts will be missed - you so often bring a smile when trying to work out where truth and fantasy meet.   You have become an icon here at ASF and will be good to have you back at the end of the year.
> 
> Take care...






Julia said:


> Sums it up well for me also.
> Mind you, gg, you are such a stirrer.  This may be just another red herring.






Tink said:


> Agree Sails and Julia.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip GG, and stay safe.




Thanks sails, and Julia and Tink.

We are a motley mob on this forum, with every personality defect and disorder all cohabiting in general anarchy with our steely opinions and love of the share market.

Thank gawd for the moderators. Oops I'm religious now, I should say Thank God. 

I will miss you but am looking forward to the break.

Stay well and safe and happy you three.

gg


----------



## noco (11 June 2012)

GG, if you find a "MAGPIE" over there please bring one back. I miss the one one we had in Townsville.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

tech/a said:


> AHHH
> 
> I suspect you've been busted!
> And at Her Majesty's pleasure.
> ...




lol, I knew I could not fool a master technician such as you with my fundamental projections.

Stay well tech, and for gawd's sake write a book.

Thanks for the good wishes and see you in December.

gg


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2012)

All the best GG.
Catch you on the flip side.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

noco said:


> GG, if you find a "MAGPIE" over there please bring one back. I miss the one one we had in Townsville.




He still carries on his one man campaign against the new mayor " Mayor Mullet ".

http://townsvillemagpie.blogspot.com.au/

If I can sneak any other magpies back in through border security I will. 

I usually go through customs in the line full of Chinese grannies with bags that squirm and move and go cockadoodleoo.

Never get stopped.

Stay happy and well noco.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

DB008 said:


> All the best GG.
> Catch you on the flip side.




See you then Danny.

Stay lucky mate.

gg


----------



## Logique (11 June 2012)

_Get thee to a nunnery, why woulds't thou be a breeder of sinners? _
Hamlet Act3 Sc1.

Flights of angels sing thee to thy [temporary] rest GG.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

Logique said:


> _Get thee to a nunnery, why woulds't thou be a breeder of sinners? _
> Hamlet Act3 Sc1.
> 
> Flights of angels sing thee to thy [temporary] rest GG.




The bard mate, Shakespeare, a king amongst men.

Keep a spot for me in the Silly Party, logique, and stay well.

gg


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2012)

Good luck GG. I'm sure that you will have a comfortable sojourn at Stuart. All things are available to a man of means, and you will meet old friends.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

Calliope said:


> Good luck GG. I'm sure that you will have a comfortable sojourn at Stuart. All things are available to a man of means, and you will meet old friends.




Thanks for your good wishes mate.

The farm is particularly beautiful this time of year and I'm hoping that corrections will pay for one of the modules I'm doing by distance at Harvard.

See you in Dec.

gg


----------



## Miss Hale (11 June 2012)

Enjoy your break GG 



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks basilio,
> 
> I will be on the camino in December.
> 
> gg




Is this true?  I saw a movie about the Camino Way last night, it's looks like it would be an interesting challenge (although, like Julia, I never know whether you are just stirring  ).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Enjoy your break GG
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?  I saw a movie about the Camino Way last night, it's looks like it would be an interesting challenge (although, like Julia, I never know whether you are just stirring  ).




Thanks Miss Hale,

I will be on the camino in Dec, starting from Biarritz where I will be staying with some old Basque mates from my youth, and playing the tables after my stint in the nunnery.

So if you see a poor pilgrim with a wide brimmed hat, stick and backpack on the road from Biarritz to St.Jean PdP, and thence to Santiago do give him a wave. And pray for not too much snow.

I shall return once I've got all my indulgences packed away at Santiago de Compostela.

gg


----------



## Glen48 (11 June 2012)

GG any chance you cans slip by Lourdes and pickup a few gallons of that magic elixir and send it to the Philippines as they are 98% Christians and have a strong belief in Faith Healers as well which I am sure you know from your religious studies. I will split the profits after expenses have been taken out.

Maybe we can call it GG Good Gear or WEE Deliver and Have Faith in your Water as the slogan.
If you can't get sufficient stock of the magic potion I am sure your knowledge of  chemistry and being in a  garden watering plants you can find some way to increase the volume I will Google to find out the correct ratio to make sure we are not deceiving any one.
 While you are standing inline at the spring maybe you can strike up a conversation with some wealthy wheel chair bound USA old boiler and get a few phone numbers just in case Mrs.GG the 4th  does a runner I would tend to look for gold plated  Wheelchairs fitted with 48V power, DVD player and usb connections  if the tyres look like retreads there is a good chance she may know Bernie Madeoff so steer clear.
 As a certain US bank wants to close the Vatican account due money laundering you make  be able to pick a bit of part time work doing some forensic accounting there or work as a butler.

Disconnect the battery lead of the RL and if you are not back by 2013 I will write a poison pen letter and eat it. 
Good luck.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2012)

Glen48 said:


> GG any chance you cans slip by Lourdes and pickup a few gallons of that magic elixir and send it to the Philippines as they are 98% Christians and have a strong belief in Faith Healers as well which I am sure you know from your religious studies. I will split the profits after expenses have been taken out.
> 
> 
> Good luck.




Thank you Glen,

I will catch up on my return.

gg


----------



## Glen48 (11 June 2012)

Just a thought GG maybe you can go to Xmas Island and catch an empty boat going back to get more imports I daresay you will not have to wait long to find a returning boat and be overseas in no time..​


----------



## tigerboi (12 June 2012)

everyone is going to miss you,see ya dont forget your 427 threads...tb


----------



## burglar (12 June 2012)

a$$bandit tells you: "Beware of Boredriver!"


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2012)

tigerboi said:


> everyone is going to miss you,see ya dont forget your 427 threads...tb






burglar said:


> a$$bandit tells you: "Beware of Boredriver!"




Thanks tigerboi and burglar,

Stay safe and well and if a bull market eventuates, deep in it.

gg


----------



## IFocus (12 June 2012)

Have a good break GG look forward to your return and more insightful posts about basket weavers.


The conservative thread posting will be poorer for your departure.


Remember the answer is 42.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2012)

IFocus said:


> Have a good break GG look forward to your return and more insightful posts about basket weavers.
> 
> 
> The conservative thread posting will be poorer for your departure.
> ...





Thanks IFocus,

The sisters have a Ford Prefect which I am looking forward to driving.

I appreciate your take from the left, and I have always held that people of passion have more in common than the motley muppets who in actual fact decide who gets elected.

I look forward to your first post on my return,

"GG Sends Europe broke"

Take care mate.

gg


----------



## Eager (14 June 2012)

gg,

If I knew you in person we would have many memorable beers together. That feeling is genuine.

Having said that, always remember, this is just the internet, and not important.

Shut the door on the way out.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2012)

Eager said:


> gg,
> 
> If I knew you in person we would have many memorable beers together. That feeling is genuine.
> 
> ...




lol

+1 mate.

May I re-open upon my inevitable return?

Some day we shall all have to have an ASF get together in the Ross Island Hotel.

Entry will be by the chant.

" Open the bloody door, Damien "

gg


----------



## drsmith (14 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> May I re-open upon my inevitable return?



What are you going to do if there's an election in your absence ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2012)

drsmith said:


> What are you going to do if there's an election in your absence ?




Thanks Doc,

This thought has preoccupied my mind, and I have a contingency in place, a number in fact.

1. Go to the local embassy and vote.

2. Contact my client Capt.Emad for advice.

3. Go back to 1

4. Go back to 2.

2. Is probably the best, as I am sure the good Captain will have had a few voting papers up his sleeve as he was golf carted through Sydney Airport on his way north again. 

As my old deceased mate Mayor Daley told me one wintry night in Chicago, vote soon and vote often.

Stay well and keep your patients well in my absence Doc. I enjoy your medical input and posts.

gg


----------



## Eager (15 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> May I re-open upon my inevitable return?
> 
> gg



Awwww, alright.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 June 2012)

Eager said:


> Awwww, alright.




It isn’t better than anything at all, is it?! 

gg


----------



## drsmith (17 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Stay well and keep your patients well in my absence Doc. I enjoy your medical input and posts.
> 
> gg



Likewise gg, I enjoy yours and look forward to your return.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 June 2012)

Stay well all.

ASF is addictive, so I'll not post until I leave Monday night, for the nunnery in Europe, but observe.

Then log out and silencio until December.

Stay well all.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (23 June 2012)

All the best to you gg. we all look forward to your return.


----------



## Glen48 (25 June 2012)

Enjoy your time in  the missionary position GG


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2012)

Go fot it GG.



> DOES anyone really believe Barry Humphries that this is his "farewell tour"? Nellie Melba's farewells stretched over four years. Surely Edna would want to trump that.


----------



## CanOz (25 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Stay well all.
> 
> ASF is addictive, so I'll not post until I leave Monday night, for the nunnery in Europe, but observe.
> 
> ...




What the heck GG, you like long g'bye's or something??? Goog Bye!!!!

CanOz


----------



## cynic (25 June 2012)

MrBurns said:


> All the best to you gg. we all look forward to your return.



+1

And whilst away, make sure that you do at least a few of the things that I wouldn't do. 
I'll keep my eyes peeled for your antics when scanning the international news.


----------



## Timmy (24 July 2012)

I know GG has said he is off to a nunnery in Germany for 6 months ... and I also know some of us are not convinced of this. I don't know where he is but I count myself amongst those skeptical of the German nunnery story. And I would be lying if I said I was not concerned as to GGs whereabouts and well-being. 

I am sure GG can look after himself, I just want him to be careful, thats all.

Anyway, I saw this news report and am a little perturbed.



> SALT LAKE CITY (AP) ”” A man spotted dressed in a goat suit among a herd of wild goats in the mountains of northern Utah has wildlife officials worried he could be in danger as hunting season approaches...
> 
> ... a man hiking Sunday along Ben Lomond peak in the mountains above Ogden, about 40 miles north of Salt Lake City, spotted the person dressed like a goat among a herd of real goats. The person provided some blurry photographs to Douglass, who said they did not appear to have been altered.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/goat-man-spotted-mountains-northern-utah-174919341.html

Look, I'm sure I am alarmed unnecessarily, but GG, if you can access the internet at all, just a message to let us know you are OK would be appreciated very much.


----------



## noco (24 July 2012)

Timmy said:


> I know GG has said he is off to a nunnery in Germany for 6 months ... and I also know some of us are not convinced of this. I don't know where he is but I count myself amongst those skeptical of the German nunnery story. And I would be lying if I said I was not concerned as to GGs whereabouts and well-being.
> 
> I am sure GG can look after himself, I just want him to be careful, thats all.
> 
> ...




I have a gut feeling GG is still in Townsville. Not sure why he has deserted the ASF.


----------



## nulla nulla (25 July 2012)

Maybe the nunnery "guest house" doesn't allow mobile phones or laptops for guests?


----------



## tigerboi (25 July 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Enjoy your time in  the missionary position GG





hes locked up...bending over picking up the soap in the townsville big house


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 May 2013)

I have picked up quite a nice fare via webjet.com.au return from Townsville for $8700, to Berlin, business class, so it is back to the German nunnery, shortly for me.

I will return shortly before the election.

Stay well all my friends on ASF, invest wisely and be kind to each other.

Now do I go to cash tomorrow or just let it sit? !!

Decisions.

gg


----------



## stewiejp (19 May 2013)

Have a good trip - it's always good sitting up the front of the bus!

As for forex, last time I was in Germany/EU I found the rates a lot better once I was there compared to buying Euro's here. About 10% better, although that was 10 years ago, things may have changed but it definitely still applied in Thailand this year..


----------

